# Do we still need VHI ?



## lurcher (8 Jul 2010)

Hi,we've only recently got medical card for spouse & kids.Do i still need Vhi? our premium went up by 300e last year & a further 150e this year,its now almost E2000K.I have the money put aside for it,but having no regular income at the moment i'm having second thoughts about renewing it,any thoughts,feedback appreciated,thanks.


----------



## Subtitle (8 Jul 2010)

Personally I would hold on to it if I could afford it.
A situation like I experienced lately may arise where you need referral to a specialist and on the MC would have to wait 2 years or more. With VHI it was only 6 weeks.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 Jul 2010)

Lurcher, if you haven't seen these already, here are some threads where similar topics were discussed:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=136898

.


----------



## lurcher (10 Jul 2010)

Thanks for replies,guess i'll hold on to it,lurcher.


----------



## allthedoyles (10 Jul 2010)

People are leaving  VHI in their droves . It is really a personal choice .

However , a lot of people are unaware of the ' National Treatment Purchase Fund ' 

Maybe not the solution , but certainly very helpful , if one has no Health Insurance 

http://www.ntpf.ie/home/


----------



## roker (13 Jul 2010)

*Payment to Specialist*

Subtitle. Correct me if I am wrong, but do you not still pay the specialist on VHI? If so you could do the same on Medical card.


----------



## Subtitle (13 Jul 2010)

Yes indeed you do roker and you can claim back a percentage of it depending on your plan.
The follow up treatment is covered by VHI and is immediate. 
As far as I know you cannot pay for the specialist and then get the follow up treatment on a medical card, although I'm open to correction on that.


----------



## Featherhead (11 Aug 2010)

I think its worth having health insurance if you can afford to. You don't necessarily have to stay with the same provider though - why not shop around and see what other competitors are offering and go from there?


----------

